# White hairs throughout a black?



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is normal for most solid colored horses and I can tell more simply because my horse is black, but I notice intermittently random white hairs throughout his body. Definitely not noticeably enough for any kind of roaning effect, but they are there. Why?


----------



## horseTraining (Jun 22, 2014)

This is quite common as a horse grows older. A little more grey/white hairs come in after each shed. Do you have a picture anyways, just to make sure?


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

He's 8 years old, I don't have any pictures but I can take some. They are throughout his entire body. Some patches are a few hairs, but most are one here and there. He is a grade Appendix, not sure if that matters. He's also quite bleached out but I don't think that would cause random hairs to turn white.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Random white hairs are perfectly normal for most horses. They tend to be more frequent on red based horses, but black based horses also get them.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My older black mare gets them as well and as the years progress, she develops more and more, though you cant really make them out unless you are close and only in the summer


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

My brown horse has white hair all over his body - his only markings are 2 socks and a star, but he has white hair in is mane, on his flanks, and I am sure somewhere else. He has just turned 4. (breed name won't tell much to you)

My friend's, possibly, fading black horse has a lot more of those white hair. He has also 2 white socks, a stripe and apparently a belly spot. His flanks have more white than my horse's. This is of old Oldenburg breeding, 8 year old gelding. 

However, there is a pony that seems to be rabicano - his owners are scared that he will grey, but he has lots of white hair all over his flanks, white tail head, 4 white socks, a stripe, and his private area is quite light too. Not allowed to post photos of him, but when we looked in the internet depths to figure out why he is so "grey" rabicano fit the best.


----------

